# long axle to axle bows versus short



## A.J.01 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am considering buying a Hoyt vector 32 or the vector 35. I have been told by two different proshop owners that short axle to axle bows are just as accurate as long axle to axle bows. I have my doubts and my gut feeling is that a long axle to axle bow will shoot more accurately. If I wanted to buy the most accurate bow I can find, which bow should I buy?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

A.J.01.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I really don't believe you will be sacrificing that much accuracy in 3" ata. I shoot a 32" ata bow with no accuracy problems. More important to look at is the bows brace height. The shorter it is the more difficult to shoot.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:

Post your question in the general archery discussion and people will help you there.

I'd say that it depends on your DL. If you're a short draw, under 28" then the 32" ATA won't bother you. If you're a long draw 28-32" draw, then you might start to see the benefit of a longer ATA bow.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

